# Safari lacks. Doesn't have tabs.



## jocknerd (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry if it wants to be like IE, then I want no part of it. I'll keep Chimera and Mozilla. I actually think its slower than Chimera and Mozilla too.


----------



## DualG4X (Jan 7, 2003)

in some sites it does feel a little slower but not by much, and yeah i really needs tabs


----------



## hbrown2 (Jan 7, 2003)

It's fast I'll give it that. And it's Aqua I'll give it that. But I miss my Tabs.

H


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

Tabs. untill it gets those i stick on chimera


----------



## macridah (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree, I don't think I could browse without tabs.  But remember, this is still in beta.  

Use the feedback option to report this, I already did.  

But this is a good starting point.


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

tabs are overrated. i'm typing this on safari from mwsf and it seems to work great.

open extra windows


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

Give me a 23" Cinema screen and i start using different windows, edX !! I just love tabs = keep in chimera


----------



## adambyte (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't use tabs at all.... but I wish they'd add them, so I wouldn't have to read all these posts about them!


----------



## changomarcelo (Jan 7, 2003)

I really liked the Chimera/Moziilla tabs, but I think that Safari is better in a lot of thinks, specially in stability.


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

guess what, i spoke with one of the developers of safari who just happened to be hanging around watching people's reactions to it and he says that tabs are one of the features being considered for the future. just not something they felt they wanted or needed in the intial release. so write apple if this something you really want. (although he was also familiar with our site and does drop by here sometimes  )


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 7, 2003)

tabs are _under_rated you mean? 

tabs are the greatest thing to happen to web browsing since the invention of the "back" button, IMHO


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

nope , i don't like tabs and wouldn't use any browser that they don't turn off in. wasted real estate in my book.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

nah  tabs rule ... 

heh.. looks really like a tab and browser war now.. 

Marcelo, you get more stability on Chimera if you disable cache  ...  get chimerachanga or hack it manually in chimera...


----------



## theed (Jan 7, 2003)

I hate tabs

safari still has serious suck issues.  Performance wise at the minimum.  I think my safari performance may be so seriously farked that I shouldn't judge anything els ebaout it because images are failing to load because they time out.

Seriously, am I alone?  totally whacked out wrong.  Dual 450 G4 with more than .5G of RAM.  wtf yo?


----------



## ernie (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *I hate tabs
> 
> safari still has serious suck issues.  Performance wise at the minimum.  I think my safari performance may be so seriously farked that I shouldn't judge anything els ebaout it because images are failing to load because they time out.
> ...



I am running a couple of Yikes motherboard old G4/400 PCI machines with 256MB, and Safari works fine on those under 10.2.3, nice and quick. Mind you, it's best if you are on cable or xDSL not a modem dialup or you will find it hard to judge the speed of Safari.


----------

